# Get your giggle on



## zombietoxin (Aug 3, 2010)

fun-E!

http://www.dump.com:80/2010/11/02/e...hrough-scary-maze-at-universal-studios-video/


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

LOL! That was great!

Have you noticed that when home or pro haunters go though a haunt we 
a) aren't scared and 
b) annoy the crap out of the actors with a lot of questions about where they got the props or how they are made.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

*Hilarious*

That was too funny!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I love when they have to pixel out her mouth cuz she's saying bad words.."PLEASE stop- I know you're getting paid, but..." 

And nice walls!


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Its 4am, and the door to my office is open, and so is the bedroom door. My fiance is asleep, and I am trying to not bust out laughing as I watch this... If Erin complains I will just have to show her this vid in the morning.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok, I'm sneaking onto the forum from work this morning, and this post got me caught because I was laughing so damn hard!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, what a wuss she is! She was screaming even when NOTHING was going on!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> OMG, what a wuss she is! She was screaming even when NOTHING was going on!


my thoughts too lol. :rolleyekin:



Hauntiholik said:


> LOL! That was great!
> 
> Have you noticed that when home or pro haunters go though a haunt we
> a) aren't scared and
> b) annoy the crap out of the actors with a lot of questions about where they got the props or how they are made.


yeah!


----------

